# 4' original gemini 12 restoration



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I thought this may be of some interest...

The original 4' Gemini 12 has been fully restored and is featured in this Fully sanctioned documentary by Mike Clark. I am very proud to have been instrumental in making this happen.

The documentary features how the original prop was restored by Master Model builder ************* with new footage and work in progress footage as well as the prop's history....Thanks to Kevin Burns for providing the color Pilot footage!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

How did you deal with the grid lines? 

sorry, sorry, couldn't help myself, sorry. 

Actually, I'm very interested in this. It's an fascinating comparison, the vast difference in the whole story of the Star Trek miniatures vs. the Irwin Allen shows miniatures. 

It's regretful that, in this specific example, Lost in Space didn't have an active, aware and motivated adult fan base to document and preserve historical material, nor either IA's production company nor 20th Century Fox have any interest or desire to do the same. 

I mean, by the time we get to the Gemini 12 being used as a background element in City Beneath the Sea, aren't we at the 'only shards of pottery to reconstruct a civilization' point? I guess that's some of what we'll see, huh?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Steve H said:


> It's regretful that...Lost in Space didn't have an active, aware and motivated adult fan base to document and preserve historical material...


It was considered a "silly show", compared to Trek. An active, aware and motivated adult fan base would be laughed out of the room! Any time I try to have a decent discussion, I am reminded how silly it truly was! "Danger, DANGER, Will Robinson!" Indeed.



Steve H said:


> ...neither IA's production company nor 20th Century Fox have any interest or desire to do the same.


They see us as kids playing with toys. Lost In Space is a throwaway to them. Like Gilligan's Island. Only in space...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Irwin Allen recycled everything he could from one show/movie to the next. 
"Find the Props" is a great drinking game but if you play it with 'City beneath the Sea' you will not make it until the end.

Thanks for the heads up on this special-I am going to mark it on my calendar!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The multi windowed hull in the upper photo seems to be the Pod Dropping 2nd Hero Jupiter 2, not The Gemini 12.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Y3a said:


> The multi windowed hull in the upper photo seems to be the Pod Dropping 2nd Hero Jupiter 2, not The Gemini 12.


Ya know, Y3a...it _does_ look like it doesn't it? It looks like one of the photos Greg Jein took of the Pod Dropper for Flint Mitchell back in the 70s/80s. But, the Gemini 12 may have been cut up like that too. I never found out for sure.

I lost all my research and photos I had in a foreclosure in 2010. So I'm dumb as a box of rocks. Looking forward to learning more...:thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Irwin Allen recycled everything he could from one show/movie to the next.
> "Find the Props" is a great drinking game but if you play it with 'City beneath the Sea' you will not make it until the end.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this special-I am going to mark it on my calendar!


Oh, not JUST IA, 20th Fox did that in spades, as did MGM. At least these two are the most notable because of their SF film history making items easy to spot. It's kind of the point of an old school 'full service' studio with costume and prop warehouses. 

And if one wants a 'spot the stuff' drinking game be very careful if you watch 'Our Man Flint'. You'll not only see re-use, you'll see things destined to re-appear later on!

I still can't get over how automobile front grillework ended up as detail elements for Pacifica...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Y3a said:


> The multi windowed hull in the upper photo seems to be the Pod Dropping 2nd Hero Jupiter 2, not The Gemini 12.


Wasn't it the case that they grabbed EVERY J2/G12 saucer they had laying around to carve up for the buildings? I still wonder if they had the plaster 'bucks' over at the model shop to pull extra hulls but I seem to recall that some dedicated person did the math and opined that all known hulls were accounted for and nothing new was made.

And nobody ever talks about the poor orphan 10 foot hull that seems to have finally gotten screen time as a background element for Stewart Whitman's office...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I seem to remember a thread on this restoration back a year or more. The Gemini 12 was found warped and in horrid shape, but the restoration was a PITA with heat guns and chemicals used to get it back to new looking. LOTS of hard nasty work.

FOUND THAT THREAD!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/427100-original-gemini-12-miniature.html


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

They also used one of the JII's on the TV series "Soap". In a season ender Burt saw a UFO, and it was lighted for the scene.


David.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Krel said:


> They also used one of the JII's on the TV series "Soap". In a season ender Burt saw a UFO, and it was lighted for the scene.
> 
> 
> David.


Man, I barely remember that. I think that was after I gave up on the show.

So, do you recall if it was lit properly (working core) or just a blinking light in a hull shell?


But...wait. That would have been well after the 'mass mangling of the hulls' for City Beneath the Sea. Where did that come from?!

ETA: OK, my terrible search ability actually found the episode of Soap (season 2, ep. 20) and...ooohhh owww. Yep, it's a post-CBTS chopped up Jupiter 2, no fusion core, some big light bulb hanging out of the bottom and light inside the shell.

Interestingly enough, the lower viewport is open and NOT lit from within.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> The multi windowed hull in the upper photo seems to be the Pod Dropping 2nd Hero Jupiter 2, not The Gemini 12.


Incorrect. They also cut into the Gemini 12. It is indeed the Gemini 12 miniature.The picture was taken in Paul's backyard. Watch the video on Sunday.:smile2:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep. You're right. I just re-read the older thread again. What a shame.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sitting here teary-eyed! I really don't know what to say...that beautiful ship! The one and only! Thank GOD for _you_ guys! I've known of ************* for a long time, as he is renowned, but Mark Myers just got promoted to _god-like status_ after I saw this!

I have GOT to get this link over to Flint Mitchell. It would sure give him a lift, and I'm sure he could use one about now! Thank you for this! It is so fulfilling!

Doug


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! That was an amazing restoration!

I will admit to feeling a little giddy during the shot of looking out from the inside of the windows. :grin2:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The Red Rock Canyon footage is still awe inspiring ! :grin2:

Mike


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Wasn't it the Trona Pinnacles?


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not anyone in particular, but I did get to be a there for some of Paul's work,as well as a BUNCH of photo-taking, got to see the poor ship in her arrival condition as well as the slow and painful progress. I can absolutely guarantee that that saucer, sitting on the patio table in the back yard IS none other than the Gemini 12 4' saucer seen in the pilot episode (and occasionally in background shots. She is a thing of beauty, and to my eye, the more attractive of the two ships. Pure, simple sexy lines. Classic, iconic and restored to her full former glory.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny thing. Looking over the earlier thread, plus the video, and I've developed a new appreciation for the Gemini 12. There really is a nice balance in the design, a subtle beauty to the curves and shapes. That larger 'fusion core' really creates a balance for the curve of the upper hull. 

I'm sure I might cause some ire with this thought, but I would assume part of the reason why the miniature was 'one layer' fiberglass was not only to keep it light for 'flying' purposes, but because it was, when designed, assumed to be a disposable prop. Recall, original story, the point was 'Space Family Robinson'. Once they crash, that's all we'll see of the ship. It's done. It may well be the cast would have moved to their version of the Swiss Family's 'treehouse', having stripped the Gemini 12 of all useful items. 

Naturally, once the story shifted to the Jupiter II and being a 'Space Winnebago' everything changed.


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

Steve H said:


> Funny thing. Looking over the earlier thread, plus the video, and I've developed a new appreciation for the Gemini 12. There really is a nice balance in the design, a subtle beauty to the curves and shapes. That larger 'fusion core' really creates a balance for the curve of the upper hull.
> 
> I'm sure I might cause some ire with this thought, but I would assume part of the reason why the miniature was 'one layer' fiberglass was not only to keep it light for 'flying' purposes, but because it was, when designed, assumed to be a disposable prop. Recall, original story, the point was 'Space Family Robinson'. Once they crash, that's all we'll see of the ship. It's done. It may well be the cast would have moved to their version of the Swiss Family's 'treehouse', having stripped the Gemini 12 of all useful items.
> 
> Naturally, once the story shifted to the Jupiter II and being a 'Space Winnebago' everything changed.


That does make perfect sense! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Y3a said:


> Wasn't it the Trona Pinnacles?


Mr. Lubliner clearly states that the crash sequence was filmed at Red Rock Canyon. I think the perspective shots do show Trona Pinnicles but the actual crash was filmed at Red Rock Canyon.

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Mr. Lubliner clearly states that the crash sequence was filmed at Red Rock Canyon. I think the perspective shots do show Trona Pinnicles but the actual crash was filmed at Red Rock Canyon.
> 
> Mike


I seem to recall a fan had done the intensive research and made a YouTube video showing the exact location of the shoot, and just how well executed, how clever the use of perspective was. 

Again, my constant lament regarding Irwin Allen's SF productions, I wish there was more documentation. How many days did Fox's effects staff spend on location shots? There had to be SOME thought of the logistics of it all, I can't believe they commuted day after day, I'd figure they'd toss everything into a panel truck (Gemini 12, R/C Chariot, the Cyclops suit, whatever) and go spend a week out in the desert. 

Or my geography is WAY off. Maybe that is only a couple hours from Hollywood. I can't recall now. bah.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Steve H said:


> I seem to recall a fan had done the intensive research and made a YouTube video showing the exact location of the shoot, and just how well executed, how clever the use of perspective was.


 
There is a video showing the locations, and the changes that have happened over the years. They also show their attempt to recreate the crash scene. But they had limited success, as their JII didn't slide down the wires anywhere near as smoothly as when the Lydeckers did it. :laugh:


David.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Is there any way of contacting *************?


----------



## mhvink (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve H said:


> Or my geography is WAY off. Maybe that is only a couple hours from Hollywood. I can't recall now. bah.


Actually, Red Rock Canyon is about 15 miles north of Mojave, CA. My Boy Scout troop camps there regularly (in early spring or LATE fall).

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mhvink said:


> Actually, Red Rock Canyon is about 15 miles north of Mojave, CA. My Boy Scout troop camps there regularly (in early spring or LATE fall).
> 
> Mike


OK, so, 15 miles from Mojave. Make it 3 hours if it's not rush hour then? 

(obligatory dig at L.A. highway traffic)


----------

